# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh Canh Ghẹ

## dongyi

Mới nhìn tô bánh canh ghẹ và chả, đã thấy hấp dẫn. Chen đầy mặt tô là thịt ghẹ, chả cá thu và vài cọng ngò như thêm hoa, thêm nhụy. Tô bánh ngon nhờ miếng thịt ghẹ nào cũng béo ngọt; miếng chả cá thu mằn mặn, vừa dẻo vừa dai; cọng bánh canh trắng trong hấp dẫn; lại bắt gặp vị cay của tiêu cùng làn gió biển vuốt ve làm tăng thêm vị ngon của phong cảnh hữu tình.

Nồi nước lèo được nấu bằng tôm khô, xương ống heo. Và đặc biệt có đầu cá thu tham gia vào, nên nước lèo thêm thơm và ngọt thanh hơn. Chả cũng được làm bằng thịt cá thu tươi nạo ra, cùng hỗn hợp gia vị: tiêu, tỏi, hành, bột ngọt, một chút nước mắm ngon trộn đều; rồi cho vào cối quết nhuyễn. Nhờ gần biển, nên thịt ghẹ và cá thu còn tươi rói.

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhìn món này có vẻ hấp dẫn đây. Muốn ăn quá. hic

----------

